# Theoretical Question about a Theoretical Warmup Method...



## Cyriacus (Dec 23, 2011)

Again, this is Theoretical, incase this is a terrible idea.
Either way, I dont intend to find out the direct way.
Its also very simple.

As a Warmup for Martial Arts, how Effectice and Safe (As in, Injury Prevention Wise) is Jogging on the Spot, and nothing else?
Assuming You did it for a decent amount of time.

Im curious, is all.
I doubt it would be *more* effective than other Methods, but is it a Sound Method unto Itself?


----------

